# New BBQ with fire box



## Randal (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad to find this forum on the web.

I just bought a bbq with a firebox, hoping to move my indirect cooking skills to the next level.

I experimented last night by lighting a fire, in the firebox, with charcoal (full paper type starter) that I have always used (quantity wise) with my old bbq.  With my old  barrel unit I could get 400 degrees for an hour + with this amount of coals  .

So what I got was 200 degrees for over two hours in the main cooking box.

After this I used some oak wood to see what temperature I could get in the main box.  Well maybe I used way to much oak as it got to 600 degrees .

So from this experiment here is what I've concluded and would appreciate help on setting me straight.

If I want to smoke then I need to do the charcoal bit then add hickory or another fruit wood to smoke the contents of the main box over a long period of time.   Just leave the ribs in for 4 (or 5) hours at 200 degrees until they are ready.

If I want to cook indirectly then I need to do the same charcoal part then add a measured amount of wood until the temperature reaches what I want, i.e, like 400 degrees.   Alternatively I can just start with two or three pieces of oak and monitor the heat until I get what I want.

What I don't know is how long wood will continue to hold the heat, but guessing I'll just have to experiment.

As I mentioned I'm totally new to the firebox arena, so all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 20, 2008)

What grill is it?

I use a Chargriller with SFB. I only use wood logs in it. I found one or two pieces of cut down fireplace wood lasts nearly two hours ant 225-240ish. You really need to play around with whatever fuel your using and the air vents.

I can only get very high temps putting fuel in the main smoke chamber.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 20, 2008)

The shortest and simplest answer I can give you is to switch to lump charcoal, and use more of it to achieve your desired temperature in your cooking chamber. Shoot for 225-250* for ribs, butts, briskets etc. The only wood you need is a small amount of soaked chunks to use as flavoring woods/smoke. Almost any wood from a tree that produces a fruit or a nut would be good. Lastly control your fire by using the intake air vent(s)...leave the smoke stack open.

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Randal (Jun 20, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The shortest and simplest answer I can give you is to switch to lump charcoal, and use more of it to achieve your desired temperature in your cooking chamber. Shoot for 225-250* for ribs, butts, briskets etc. The only wood you need is a small amount of soaked chunks to use as flavoring woods/smoke. Almost any wood from a tree that produces a fruit or a nut would be good. Lastly control your fire by using the intake air vent(s)...leave the smoke stack open.
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!


 

Hi Uncle Bob,

Tell me which lump charcoal you use and where do you get it?

Appreciate the help.

This Lannmann BBQ is pretty nice for the money.  I want to learn how with this one and then step up to one of the hand build expensive ones.

Interesting as any new task we try takes on a completely new learning experience.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Randal...

I mostly use Ozark Oak lump charcoal. It's made in Arkansas from 100% hardwoods. I buy it from an independent retailer (friend) who cuts me a great deal at cost. He just moves it through his store. I take him a pork butt... or two or three slabs of ribs, and I buy between 25 and 50 10 lb bags each time. Also it's a pretty good charcoal. I like it because it does not "sparkle" like a sparkler (Kingsford) throwing little black missles all over my meat....probably not available at your house. There are other brands...try them one at a time...take notes...find one you like.

Get to know your cooker on a personal basis. What it will do, what it won't do... What it likes, what it doesn't like..In time you and the cooker can produce some good BBQ for your family. Keep detailed notes of what you do...times, temperatures, (inside & outside the cooker) was it raining, was the wind blowing etc.  Afterwards critique yourself. What can I do better next time? What do I never want to do again!!! Mostly just...

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 20, 2008)

Some charchoals can be regional.  Find a brand that readily available in your location.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 20, 2008)

Randal I had a smoker with fire box just like the one you showed us and my instruction book told me to never!!!!!!! have a temp higher than 400*F at any time as it will warp your smoker.. I used mine for 5 years and used fresh cut Peach wood and it turned out great product constantly. Do not ruin your new smoker with high heat
Charcoal fire and peach wood on top, keep it low and slow


----------



## Randal (Jun 21, 2008)

OK I have my task list:

Find some lump charcoal.

Find some fruit wood that I can use to regulate heat from the fire box and keep heat to approximately 200 to 225 degrees, and cook for a long time.

Would cedar be a good wood to use?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2008)

My favorite wood to smoke with is Hickory.  Just don't use too much and don't keep adding it.  About 4 or 5 chunks in the beginning is all you need.  Chunks, not chips!!!!  Just add some soaked Hickory to your lump charcoal and also hardwood briquettes (this is where I get confused - I think lump raises the temperature and hardwood prolongs the heat or it may be the other way around).  Anyway, I use both when I smoke poultry or meats.

Apple is also good, as is Pecan and Cherry.  

I would not smoke with Cedar.  I've never heard of it and really, I'm having a hard time imagining the taste.  I'm no expert, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2008)

Find some lump charcoal.    Yes
 
 
Find some fruit wood that I can use to regulate heat from the fire box….
 
No. You do not “regulate” heat with wood. You regulate your heat by adjusting the amount of air entering the fire with the vents provided. Leave the smoke stack vent open. Also you regulate heat by the amount of lump charcoal in the cooker at any one time. The lump charcoal is your heat source….The “chunks” of wood are for flavoring the meat...not a heat source.
 
 and keep heat to approximately 200 to 225 degrees, and cook for a long time.
 
Those cooking temperatures are fine. Cook times will vary slightly due to several factors…. Therefore use a thermometer to check for the degree of doneness you are shooting for.
 
 
Would cedar be a good wood to use?[/quote]
 
Not for your purposes here. There is a fish cooking method that uses a cedar plank, but that’s another story. Do not use woods with resins…pine, etc. in your cooker!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know what's readily available in Cali, but you should find lump charchoal and some bags of lump hardwood at Lowes or Home Depot.

Since I use wood, anything from my firewood woodpile usually works.  Oak, cherry, apple, etc.


----------



## Randal (Jun 22, 2008)

Question for Uncle Bob,

I have vents on my cooking (side) box, but should these be totally open?

Seems to me there is more volume of air with the vents as compared to a 3.0 inch smoke stack. 

I will attach a picture. Only issue is that after I upload the picture I cannot find any method to add it to my post; need help here.


----------



## Randal (Jun 22, 2008)

OK,  it just loaded the picture I have uploaded.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

Randal said:
			
		

> Question for Uncle Bob,
> 
> I have vents on my cooking (side) box, but should these be totally open?
> 
> Seems to me there is more volume of air with the vents as compared to a 3.0 inch smoke stack.


 
Randal...

Yes! I would begin cooking with your new cooker with all three exaust vents fully open. Use the intake vents (in the fire box) to control air flow/temperature. The more open the intake..the higher the temperature...the less open...the cooler the fire...What you are trying to achieve is the optimum temperature for BBQing...Somewhere between 210* and 250* and stabilize it there. Closing the exaust ports can choke your fire (coals) causing the deposit of cresols, phenols, and other noxious volatiles which don't taste very good, are considered hazardous chemicals, and suspected carcinogens. 

Think about it this way...When driving your car if you want to go faster, you press the accelerator (open the air intake vents) when you want to go slower you let off the accelerator (close down the air vents). You will also notice that while driving your exaust (discharge vents) remains fully open whether you go fast or go slow. The allows for complete combustion, and a good clean burn in your car's engine allowing it to run efficiently. Your goal is a good clean burn (complete combustion) in your BBQ cooker...the is evident when you have the stable temperature you want, and you have the slightest wisp of blue white smoke coming out of your exaust vents.


----------



## Randal (Jun 22, 2008)

Got it.  That makes perfect sense.  

I've been doing it the other way for way to long.  

Think I'm going to try chicken tonight and will allow about 3 hours.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

Randal said:


> Got it. That makes perfect sense.
> 
> I've been doing it the other way for way to long.
> 
> Think I'm going to try chicken tonight and will allow about 3 hours.


 

Allowing plenty of time is a good idea...BBQing should never be rushed or hurried....Kick back, relax, enjoy your favorite beverage, play with the kids etc. It's suppose to be a fun time as well as a time to produce some good eats! One thing you may want to consider is a good instant read thermometer...it takes all the guess work out of knowing when the meat is "jes right"...not over cooked...not under cooked!! 

Have Fun!!!


----------



## Randal (Jun 22, 2008)

Yesterday I stopped by the local Orchard Supply and found some Lazzari Mesquite Charcoal.

The bag said it was "lump" charcoal and when I opened the bag this morning it is big stuff.  

So should I get some smaller charcoal going, then add the big stuff?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2008)

As you get into the bag you will probably find a mixture of sizes... Small, medium, and large....The best way to start it is a charcoal chimney using about two sheets of news paper...I personally don't lke the liquid starters. Once you get it burning really well, pour it into your fire box. From there you can add unlit Lump charcoal directly to the the fire as needed. Get you cooker hot, stabilize the temperature, then you are ready to take the meat to the cooking surface. 

Enjoy!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2008)

mastering the air and heat is part of the fun ..
just put some baby back ribs on ..


----------



## Randal (Jun 25, 2008)

Going to do the baby backs tonight.  I think, with all the help I secured here, that they will turn out OK.

I'm going to use my favorite rub and then maybe bbq sauce at the end.

Oh, I forgot to ask.  How about almond wood for smoking?   Anyone ever try it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 25, 2008)

Cured Almond wood produces a sweet smoke...Green wood I would becareful with..might be a bit bitter...


----------



## Randal (Jun 25, 2008)

This is definitely very very dry almond wood.  

What do you mean when you say sweet, i.e., the meat actually has a sweet taste after being smoked?

In your opinion what would this wood be best used with?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweet as opposed to some of the more distinct flavored woods like Hickory, Mesquite, Pecan..."Delicate' might be a better word...Sweet as opposed to bitter.

Almond wood would be good for all meats...Beef, Pork, Chicken, etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 25, 2008)

Kitchenelf posted a link for what woods go with what foods some time ago. 

As for using cedar - cedar is usually used for "planking" for salmon, but it works with other fish like trout. Instead of the cedar being used for the fire source, it is usually used as a plank, like a shingle, on which the food is cooked. But, it can also be used as the fire source - but most people object to the bitter resinous flavor. I did find a rather interesting use for red cedar - out of necessity one weekend ... marinate a steak in peach or apricot brandy for about an hour and grill over red cedar coals ... interesting combination of sweet and bitter flavors.

I really wish I could find the site I found 3-4 years ago on the temperatures produced by different woods - and how to mix them for different flavors and temps. If I remember correctly - mesquite burns the hottest .... but I can't remember what the temps for the other woods were. I know that the pitmaster at a place here in town told me a few of his secrets ... one of them was to use "some" mesquite to up the temp when he was using oak or hickory ... and he used pecan and other fruit woods for flavor.


----------



## west coast smoker (Jun 26, 2008)

*Mesquite Charcoal*

Randal, that mesquite charcoal burns HOT AND FAST.  I use it to grill steaks with.  Look for the Cowboy charcoal at Home Depot.  It seems to be a summer thing with them.  I could not find it there until May. Also for smoke wood, they had bags of Hickory chunks.  Almond is a good wood for smoking, don't try walnut as that is very overpowering in my experience.  Also since you are new at this, as i was last year, may i recommend watching the temperature closely the first couple of times you use this.  

A good way is to sit outside, enjoy the GREAT California Sun, read a good book,and drink some really good beer.  Makes the time go by faster and the food taste better.


----------



## Randal (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I finally got around to doing the baby back ribs.  Here is where I am in the process.

I lit the lump charcoal (using one of the large weber paper starter stands) and after it was white I put in in the firebox.  The vent was full open on the firebox and in the cooker section as instructed.

The temperature never got above 200, but I started the ribs anyway.

They seem to be cooking nicely, but I've had to add three more handfuls of charcoal to keep the temperature at 200 degrees.

OK, I'm still trying for 225 degrees, but guess the next step is to add maybe two handfuls of charcoal??  

I did put in a little mesquite wood chunks, but they seemed to burn up quickly.

I am enjoying doing this, so I don't care if it takes all night.

Sure would like to get this temperature right without overdoing it like I did the first time with wood.


----------



## Randal (Jun 27, 2008)

Another point:  I have both the firebox and smoker air vents open all the way.

I was thinking about closing the fire box box vents, but that seems counter intuitive to raise the temperature.

So what should I be doing next to get the temperature up to 225?


----------



## Randal (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, I lit another weber container of normal charcoal and after it was hot I added it to the lump charcoal.

Bango, right up to 250 degrees. 

So doing this smoking thing is a learning process with the equipment you have. 

Cheers.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2008)

Randal said:


> OK, I lit another weber container of normal charcoal and after it was hot I added it to the lump charcoal.
> 
> Bango, right up to 250 degrees.
> 
> ...


 
 BRAVO !!  Way to go Randal...I came here to tell you to do just that...More fire is needed....Now that you are running 250* you can let her go, or if you want too... close down the intake vents on the fire box a little to get the temperature down to 225* You and your cooker are getting aquainted!! 

Have Fun!!


----------



## Randal (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, did I learn a lot today.

And the ribs, well they were the best that I have ever cooked.

Smoking is so much better than indirect.

And like everyone says, you just have to get acquainted with your rig.


----------



## Randal (Jun 28, 2008)

I can now, thanks to all the help I secured on this forum, now regulate the heat in my new bbq for smoking between 225 and 250.

Using these temperatures what is the approximate time for cooking other meats?  

This is starting to get more addictive than working on my race car. 

Those ribs last night were a hit.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 28, 2008)

Randal said:
			
		

> Using these temperatures what is the approximate time for cooking other meats?


 
Randal...Cooking times can vary...Each piece of meat can be a little different, Outside weather conditons can effect times,...is it hot or cold, cloudy or rainy, windy or still, as well as how good of a job you do maintaining fire control, the type of cooker, etc. etc. 

Some ballpark times...

Boston Butts....10-12 hours + or - an hour or so
Beef briskets....12-14 hours + or - an hour or so
Whole Chicken..2 to 4 hours + or - a 1/2 hour here or there
Pork Spare Ribs..........4 to 6 hours + or - an hour or so

Since cooking by the clock is such a crap shoot to determine when meat is ready, the best solution is a instant read thermometer. Thermapen makes a nice one. A little pricey, but worth every penny. A thermometer takes all the guess work out of it...Here are some temperature ranges to look for when cooking various meats

Boston Butts....185* - 200*
Beef briskets....185* - 190*
Whole Birds......180* in the thigh
Chicken Parts...160* in the breast....180* in the thigh
Pork Spare Ribs.........180* to 200* 

With a lot of experience...look and feel will help you as well.

Bottom line...Use a thermometer...not your watch, and Have Fun!!


----------



## Randal (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Uncle Bob, that is exactly the information I wanted.

Now to find where I can get that thermometer; probably on the web.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 28, 2008)

ThermoWorks &#150; Super-Fast Thermapen $89 each all colors. Instant Read Thermometer

Shop around...you may can beat this price...Also there are less expensive ones on the market that will work well...IMO the Thermapen can't be beat!!


----------



## pugger (Jul 7, 2008)

*Thanks !*

Thanks Uncle Bob. I didn't ask or think of it. But you answered a question I should have asked already. I've cut & pasted your 'chart' into a word doc. Saved it at home & office for next time's use.


----------



## Randal (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ribs again*

After the huge success cooking baby back ribs (a little over 2 hours at 225 degrees) I thought I'd take on normal ribs, the ones with more fat.  My thinking is that the more fat the more flavor.

Anyway I just doubled the cooking time (4 hours) and gave it a go.

Unfortunately the ribs were totally overdone.

Looks like it is now a trip to the store to get one of Uncle Bob's recommended thermometers and check the internal temperature, to be sure when the internal temperature gets there that I stop cooking.

I don't know why, but I thought additional cooking would make the meat more tender, but this was not the case.


----------



## BearMan54 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Grill Mods....*

Got one just like yours Jeekinz, I've done a couple of mods on it & it works real fine... I see you even store you warming rack in the same place I got mine...... 
If anyone would like the mod list PM me & I'll email it to ya...... Or maybe I can figure out how to upload a PDF file on here.... Well, seams the PDF is to large to uplaod to here..... So drop me a PM or just email me if ya want......


Bear



Jeekinz said:


> What grill is it?
> 
> I use a Chargriller with SFB. I only use wood logs in it. I found one or two pieces of cut down fireplace wood lasts nearly two hours ant 225-240ish. You really need to play around with whatever fuel your using and the air vents.
> 
> I can only get very high temps putting fuel in the main smoke chamber.


----------

